# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Laptop Sony Vaio PCG-5k7p

## Panoss

Έχω το Laptop (αρκετά παλιό) που αναφέρεται στον τίτλο...
*ΠΩΣ ανοίγει αυτό το πράμα;;;*
Δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω με τίποτα (χωρίς να το σπάσω).
Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει:
- στο κομμάτι που βρίσκεται το πληκτρολόγιο έχουμε δυο πλαστικά, ένα πάνω από τη motherboard (στο οποίο είναι 'σφηνωμένο' και το πληκτρολόγιο) κι ένα από κάτω
- πρέπει να βγάλω πρώτα το πάνω, σε αντίθεση με τα περισσότερα στα οποία βγάζουμε συνήθως το κάτω. Σωστά το κατάλαβα;
- κοντά στους μεντεσέδες δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ λες κι έχει τίποτα κρυφές βίδες... :Blink: 
- έχω βγαλει ΟΛΕΣ τις βίδες.

Βλέπετε και φωτό αν και πιστεύω ότι δεν χρειάζονται γιατί αν κάποιος έχει ανοίξει κάτι παρόμοιο δεν το ξεχνάει με τίποτα  :Lol: .

Sony_Vaio_PCG-5k7p_1.jpgSony_Vaio_PCG-5k7p_2.jpgSony_Vaio_PCG-5k7p_3.jpgSony_Vaio_PCG-5k7p_4.jpgSony_Vaio_PCG-5k7p_5.jpg

----------


## Papas00zas

VAIO.Εκατό χιλιάδες διαφορετικές βίδες για ένα κάλυμμα.... 
Πένα κιθάρας δοκίμασες;

----------


## age80

Μοιαζει με αυτο???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjPkUT5PV2s

----------


## Panoss

> VAIO.Εκατό χιλιάδες διαφορετικές βίδες για ένα κάλυμμα.... 
> Πένα κιθάρας δοκίμασες;


Και πένα και πλαστική κάρτα κι απ' όλα...





> Μοιαζει με αυτο???
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjPkUT5PV2s


Ναι πάρα πολύ, αλλά βλέπω στο βίντεο αυτός στο 5:37 βγάζει πολύ εύκολα το πληκτρολόγιο!!
Εγώ το 'χω χιλιοβασανίσει έχω βγάλει κάθε πιθανή και απίθανη βίδα και το πληκτρολόγιο δεν κουνιέται!
Κι απ' ότι βλέπω πρέπει να το βγάλω για να συνεχίσει η αποσυναρμολόγηση.

----------


## aktis

βρήκες τα πλαστικά μέρη ( σα δοντάκια )  που κουμπώνει το πληκτρολόγιο ;
ισως βοηθάει αυτό 
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Sony...+Teardown/2274

----------

